# Ion iTTUSB Turntable with USB Record



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BUEMOO/103-7712283-6722244#moreAboutThisProduct

Well I've just had this for less than a day now, but so far I'm going to give it a pretty big :up:

Reading the manual is a must for setup and full usage.

Setup and installation went totally without a glitch in Vista -- which immediately installed the USB Audio codecs upon connection.

Software install took only seconds.

Now here's where you read the manual big time.

There is a pretty demanding series of steps that you follow on first usage to ensure that it is correctly configured. No big problem there -- just make sure you do NOT select the USB Codec for your speakers -- just for your recording.

Recording to the work file was a snap.

Then, getting ahead of myself I tried to covert that directly to .wav without reading the manual. No go, nothing would play back and somehow my speakers got set to USB playback so I got no audio from anything except the Audacity software.

Once I figured that out, and how to correctly select tracks or whole recordings and convert to .wav (or directly to MP3 with a downloaded codec) -- I was back in vinyl heaven.

Years of collecting old classics -- gathering dust and no workable turntable had suddenly turned these old stacks into a treasure trove for finding classics long out of print.

I started with an old 10 Years After Live 2 record album of Alvin Lee's.

Oh yeah, it's been a while since I've heard that played with any fidelity.

And yes, the Audacity software does a pretty nice job of eliminating vinyl noise and hiss once you rtfm for that as well.


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

I've had mine ( iTTusb05) for a few weeks now and after reading the manual I was a little overwhelmed by it. So it just sits there waiting for me to get the time and courage to start. It's been a long while since I've put needle to groove. Eventually, this will keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The instructions are fairly straight forward and if you need help you can give me a PM here or post on the Audacity forum.

I did run into one very major problem.

I could only record monaurally in Vista -- apparently a known issue with no documented solution as of now.

So I moved the show over to XP. Fortunately the two machines are close together and I only needed to dig out a USB cable extender to make the switch.


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks. As of yet I haven't done anything with the turntable. I appreciate the help offered.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

No problem; personally I'm absolutely gassed about being able to listen to (and even improve upon the record quality) of many of my old favorites.


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

I went and did it. Piece of cake. Sounds good even with the occasional pop. Thanks again for the push I needed.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Great, did you install on XP or Vista? The Vista problem I had is solved as the instructions that came with my turntable were only for XP. The vendor emailed me a Vista pdf that sorted it out.

Also if you upgrade to the 1.3 Audacity beta -- there are some tools available there, that with a little practice can help further clean up some noisy tracks.

There is a "drawing" tool for example, that allows you to isolate very small segments of track data and basically squelch them out.


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

I have XP. I'm totally thrilled with the outcome. I haven't even thought of cleaning or editing the results. I can't tell to many people I know about this because I will be inundated with requests. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## JeriF (Aug 25, 2007)

Rog,
>10 Years After Live 2 record album of Alvin Lee's 
ooh yeah

You know much about the cable requirements for the iTTUSB or maybe just USB cable specs specs in general? I moved my turntable to a more useful spot in the room by using a longer USB cable and now the sound falls off almost immediately. I select 'monitor input' and I get sound for maybe 5 seconds, and then nothing. The input meter bottoms in Audacity at the same time. I'm wondering if the iTTUSB uses a specialized USB cable or perhaps there's a length limitation?

Thx,

Jeri


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hi JeriF, sorry I kind of stopped monitoring this.

Not sure if you are still having a problem, or have subscribed to the thread.

I don't really know how the length of the cable would affect things, although there is probably some limit. I imagine if the device is detected and you don't hear a disconnect sound -- it should work.

I know there is nothing special about their cable -- since I don't actually use it.

If you are not familiar with the Audacity forum -- you might try a post for any problems there:

http://audacityteam.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=12

By the way, USB is not absolutely necessary -- if you happen to have a good functional standard turntable -- you can connect to the line input of your sound card.

Also you can connect tape decks, micro recorders, or just about anything else.

If you are using USB, you do want to ensure that the USB Microphone Audio codec remains a choice in your input preferences and is the one chosen.

If the turntable is not detected -- the choice will probably not be there.

The turntable also has RCA plugs that can connect to a line-in


----------

